# tecumseh TVS115-56097E carb



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

Repair a devilbis Ex-Cell model WGV1520 pressure washer. The carb either needs overhauled or replaced on this tecumseh TVS115-56097E , and I'm leaning towards replacement, for when I shake the thing with float off, i do not hear the emulsion tube rattle, which is a good sign it's stuck and really don't want to go further with it. It's in bad shape, as it is.
The replacement carb number for carb is 632744, which I can get, but for $60(yep, have looked at ebay as well) uh, other than trying to overhaul it, is this price my only option, other than digging around for a used carb or eng that is running? I'm guessing so, but wanted to ask 1st. Thx, DM


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

drmax said:


> Repair a devilbis Ex-Cell model WGV1520 pressure washer. The carb either needs overhauled or replaced on this tecumseh TVS115-56097E , and I'm leaning towards replacement, for when I shake the thing with float off, i do not hear the emulsion tube rattle, which is a good sign it's stuck and really don't want to go further with it. It's in bad shape, as it is.
> The replacement carb number for carb is 632744, which I can get, but for $60(yep, have looked at ebay as well) uh, other than trying to overhaul it, is this price my only option, other than digging around for a used carb or eng that is running? I'm guessing so, but wanted to ask 1st. Thx, DM


The emulsion tube (Nozzle) is NOT supposed to rattle, it's plastic and held in place by a couple of o_Rings. The older adjustable carburetors had a metering rod in the low speed circuit that you could hear rattle if all was well, but the new carburetors don't have them. 

Is there water damage or corrosion??


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

drmax said:


> Repair a devilbis Ex-Cell model WGV1520 pressure washer. The carb either needs overhauled or replaced on this tecumseh TVS115-56097E , and I'm leaning towards replacement, for when I shake the thing with float off, i do not hear the emulsion tube rattle, which is a good sign it's stuck and really don't want to go further with it. It's in bad shape, as it is.
> The replacement carb number for carb is 632744, which I can get, but for $60(yep, have looked at ebay as well) uh, other than trying to overhaul it, is this price my only option, other than digging around for a used carb or eng that is running? I'm guessing so, but wanted to ask 1st. Thx, DM


that 632744 carb has changed to a service carburetor part # 632795 which means if you get a replacement carb it wont come complete you will have to remove some of the components from your existing carb to mount onto the new one 

if 60 is the cheapest you found you have not looked in the right place yet


----------



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

*rust*



30yearTech said:


> The emulsion tube (Nozzle) is NOT supposed to rattle, it's plastic and held in place by a couple of o_Rings. The older adjustable carburetors had a metering rod in the low speed circuit that you could hear rattle if all was well, but the new carburetors don't have them.
> 
> Is there water damage or corrosion??


the only thing i saw inside, was light rust on the welch plug. (no visible oxidation on aluminum) i soaked in some cleaner, and there was 1 tiny oring that was floating in fluid. i knew the oring on float side of tube was bad. "if" there is suppose to be another oring in throttle body side, i would not know how i'd ever replace this one. i see the overhaul kits come with 1 tiny oring.
please advise. thank you.


----------



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

*price*



Lawnmowertech said:


> that 632744 carb has changed to a service carburetor part # 632795 which means if you get a replacement carb it wont come complete you will have to remove some of the components from your existing carb to mount onto the new one
> 
> if 60 is the cheapest you found you have not looked in the right place yet


i googled this part number and it's around $58. (used on ebay $45, but already sold) uh, any idea what it should be priced for new? thank you for the new part number!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

drmax said:


> the only thing i saw inside, was light rust on the welch plug. (no visible oxidation on aluminum) i soaked in some cleaner, and there was 1 tiny oring that was floating in fluid. i knew the oring on float side of tube was bad. "if" there is suppose to be another oring in throttle body side, i would not know how i'd ever replace this one. i see the overhaul kits come with 1 tiny oring.
> please advise. thank you.


There are 2 O-Rings on the nozzle, one on the top and one on the bottom, the kit comes with 2 of them, or you can purchase them individually. 

http://www.imower.com/KMtec_carb.htm


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

drmax said:


> i googled this part number and it's around $58. (used on ebay $45, but already sold) uh, any idea what it should be priced for new? thank you for the new part number!


actually if 58 is good as you found without shipping added then you must of not looked at all the listings on the first 3 pages

i have them listed for 52.32


----------



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

Lawnmowertech said:


> actually if 58 is good as you found without shipping added then you must of not looked at all the listings on the first 3 pages
> 
> i have them listed for 52.32


ok, didn't catch that...sorry.


----------



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

*rebuilt*

i got it rebuilt, properly i think. it runs, but still wants to hunt, and quit. I cleaned out everything i could see. what next? i was not going to pry off the welch plug. There are no adjustments to the carb, other than messing with the govern. linkage, which i don't see this being a problem.


----------

